# Charbroiler Radiant or Lava Rocks



## zaskar (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm getting ready to purchase a charbroiler for my catering business. Not much info on the major difference

Radiant - heats faster, drippings drop on metal radiants producing smoke, cleaner

Lave Rocks - heats more slowly, suppose to be more like cooking over wood or charcaol, messier

If anyone could add anything it would be greatly appreciated. I'm leaning towards the radiant version. They all appear to be about the same price, except for having to replace the rocks after a time.

Thanks,

-z


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as I am going to add a broiler to my line. Heating faster or slower is based on the BTUs and number of burners. I'm leaning toward lava rock because I had a radiant broiler in another place and no matter what I did or how clean I kept the broiler, it had hot spots that caused flares. I've had 3 ft. flames shooting up and all I did was cook 3 hamburgers. Haven't had a lava rock broiler, so I don't know if I'll like it better. I'm going to watch this thread and see what everybody else says.


----------



## zaskar (Oct 5, 2009)

I know BTUs and burners make it hotter, but I've heard that lava-rock base broilers heat more slowly. I figured that was due to the rocks having to heat up.

On the flare ups I've heard the opposite, that the lava models have that problem. That grease/drippings get on the rocks and cause flames to shoot up.

Seams that so fare there isn't a good answer yet.

I just ordered a Star ultra-max radiant char broiler. It's 24" - 80k btus. did what research I could so hopefully it will be good.


----------

